# Source check? Balkan,spectrum, ZPHC



## Grejbgik (May 12, 2019)

I can get Balkan pharm, zphc and spectrumpharm pruducts? What do you guys know about these?  A guy atthe gym has liqiud anadrol 50mlfor 180$. I think its a crazy price.


----------



## Spongy (May 12, 2019)

I can tell you that's an insane price


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 12, 2019)

I’d only pay that much for uncle z gear

kidding kid. Save your money


----------



## Seeker (May 12, 2019)

hmm.... can't vouch for the sources but a 50ml jug? I'm gonna assume it being anadrol Its also 50 mg per ml.  Actually, I don't think that's a bad price at all... lol after reviewing it a second time maybe it is pretty fuking high. lol


----------



## Jin&Juice (May 25, 2019)

Haha I complain at $120 like.... "a hundred and twenty dollas....Good loooord that's a lot of money! A hundred and twenty dollas? How about I give you $80 and you let me lick the bottle when you're done?"


----------



## Tx045 (Jun 7, 2019)

Old Balkan used to be legit. Who knows anymore. Their oils hurt were brutal in the pip department but it was always legit gear


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

Balkan is shit, and I don't mean underdosed, I mean like zero dosed.  I wouldn't ever trust them.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 24, 2019)

gunslinger357 said:


> Balkan is shit, and I don't mean underdosed, I mean like zero dosed.  I wouldn't ever trust them.



Very true.  Post an intro?


----------

